# Roccat vs Logitech



## el-knobloffo (30. Juli 2014)

Hi. Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir die Roccat Ryos MK pro, oder die Logitech G710+ hole. Bei Roccat gibt es diese "Roccat Talk"-Verbindung zwischen Maus und Tastatur, gibt es die bei Logitech Tastaturen und Mäusen auch? Verarbeitung: Man hört ja oft, dass die Beschichtung der Logitech-Tastaturen abnutzt. Bei Roccat weiß ich aber auch, dass viele Leute die Kone XTD ganz oft zurückgeschickt haben, weil jedes Mal Mängel da waren. Was sollte ich mir holen?

Edit: Ich finde es praktisch, wenn eine Maus mehrere Tasten für Zusatzfunktionen hat, so wie bei der Logitech G600.


----------



## BenRo (30. Juli 2014)

Roccat:
+ Die Roccat hat mehr Beleuchtungsoptionen (jede Taste einzeln), bei der Logitech kann man nur bei WASD und "allen anderen Tasten" die Beleuchtung einstellen
+ Es gibt sie mit verschiedenen Switches, die Logitech nur mit den Browns (falls du eh Browns bestellen wolltest, ist dieser Punkt irrelevant)
+ So etwas wie "Roccat Talk" gibt es meines Wissens bei Logitech nicht.
+ Die Roccat hat Anschlüsse für Mikrofon und Kopfhörer und 2 USB-Anschlüsse, die Logitech hat nur einen USB-Anschluss (mir persönlich wär das zwar wurscht, aber ist ggf. wichtig für dich).
+ Nur ein USB-Kabel, die Logitech wird mit zwei angeschlossen (eines für die Tastatur, eines für USB)
+ Die Handballenauflage ist besser

Logitech:
+ Die Logitech verwendet Gummiringe zur weiteren Dämpfung der Switches
+ Die Logitech hat ein Rad für die Lautstärkeregelung, ist ganz nett.
+ Ist üblicherweise ca. 35 € günstiger

EDIT:
Zum Theme Beschichtung: Wenn du die Tastatur stark benutzt und viel drauf rumtippst, wird sie sich leider nach und nach abnutzen. Ich habe leider noch KEINE Tastatur erlebt, bei der nicht irgendwann die Beschichtung abgenutzt wäre.
Die Kone XTD habe/kenne ich leider nicht.
Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung würde ich dir die Roccat Ryos MK Pro empfehlen. Kann aber nicht schaden, vorher nochmal ein paar Tests zu lesen oder - falls möglich - die Tastaturen mal auszutesten.

Noch ein EDIT:
Ein Nachteil beider Tastaturen ist die Positionierung der Makrotasten - ich habe zum Beispiel häufiger mal die Makro-Taste links oben, statt Escape gedrückt, die Umgewöhnung war zumindest für mich sehr schwer.


----------



## petred (30. Juli 2014)

Ich nutze die G710+ jetzt ca 1,5 Jahre täglich ca 1-2 Stunden (arbeiten und zocken) ich habe bis jetzt noch keinerlei Abnutzung der Beschichtung feststellen können. Vor ca 2 Wochen ist mit leider eine Taste gebrochen (untere Seite, so dass sie nicht mehr vom Schalter gehalten werden konnte). Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Logitech Support habe ich innerhalb von 3 Tage eine Komplett neue Tastatur erhalten.

Ich bin mit also mit der Logitech sehr zufrieden und kann diese nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Spookryder (30. Juli 2014)

Also habe bis jetzt besere Erfahrungen mit Roccat als wie mit Logitech gemacht gerade was den Service betrifft, bei Roccat meldet sich einer innerhalb ein paar Minuten, als ob man da schon auf einen Warten wuerde 

Also mir ist bekannt das es bei der alten Revision der Kone XT probleme mit dem Mausrad gab, da sich dieses oft etwas gelockert hat und nur noch rumeierte aber bei der neuen Revision, ist alles super.
Habe selber die Kone Pure (finde passt und liegt besser in der Hand wie die XT aber haengt halt ein wenig von der Handgrösse ab).
Habe leider nicht die Ryos MK pro da es die ja noch nicht allzu lange gibt aber ich besitze die ISKU und finde es ist eine sehr angenehme Tastatur.

Abnutzungsspuren oder sonstiges sind auf der Tastatur oder Maus nicht ersichtlich.

Also ich kann sie von meiner Seite nur empfehlen

Gruss


----------



## ludscha (30. Juli 2014)

Mir ist noch nichts aufgefallen das sich die Beschichtung meiner G710+ abnutzt, obwohl ich sie schon fast 2 Jahre im gebrauch habe.


----------



## el-knobloffo (30. Juli 2014)

Hat denn die Logitech so was wie "Roccat Talk", oder wenigstens ähnliches.


----------



## BenRo (30. Juli 2014)

Nein.

Was die Beschichtung angeht, habe ich mich etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt: Die Beschichtung der Logitech ist sehr gut. Meine Einlassungen waren eher allgemeiner Natur.

Was petred anspricht habe ich jetzt schon öfter gehört, abbrechende Tasten. Scheint besonders bei Tasten links unten, z. B. links untere Strg-Taste zu passieren (oder ist Zufall, dass ich das so schon mehrfach gelesen und gehört habe).


----------



## Humilator (30. Juli 2014)

el-knobloffo schrieb:


> Hat denn die Logitech so was wie "Roccat Talk", oder wenigstens ähnliches.


 
wozu brauch man sowas??


----------



## gh0st76 (2. August 2014)

Humilator schrieb:


> wozu brauch man sowas??


 
Man könnte jetzt böse sagen das hauptsächlich WoW Nerds die Funktion brauchen damit wenigstens einer mit ihnen spricht.  

@BenRo
Die Gummiringe dämpfen nicht die Tasten wenn sie zurück springen, sondern wenn man die Taste bis zum Bottom Out durchhämmert.


----------



## BenRo (2. August 2014)

@gh0st76
Du hast absolut Recht.

Das Zurückspringen der Tasten kommt mir bei der Logitech G710+ für MX Browns trotzdem leiser vor, als bei anderen Mechas (wer weiß worans liegt. Den Tastenkappen? Magie?). Da ichs nicht gemessen, sondern einfach nur mit 2 anderen Tastaturen verglichen habe, kann das auch ein subjektiver Eindruck sein. Der Unterschied ist jetzt auch nicht so riesig, dass es kaufentscheidend sein sollte.


----------



## NBellic (30. August 2014)

Was muß man tun um bei der G710+ eine Taste zu (zer)brechen? Entfernen ohne Werkzeug?


----------

